# Flatfish Working, Solid TRD



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.
*
We hope everyone had a Happy Easter! For us there was lots of action on the flats and back marsh environs heading for the big Holiday! Capt. Kolten Braun started things off right with Trout and Black Drum limits working deep shell on PCS. Other boats working the back marsh intercepted scattered schools of Black Drum and Redfish. Redfish have been scattered of late typical of warming waters here in April. Capt. James Cunningham and Capt. Donnie Heather lit into the Black Drum anticipating a turn on the Redfish but they just wouldn't commit. Capt. Braden Proctor stuck his personal best 28.5" Trout wade fishing over mud/grass so there's still a few fish hugging the warmer bottoms.

*Airboat Trips*

Capt. Chris Cady reported similar scattered fish working the back reaches of Matagorda Island with some fishing pushing the outer edge of the slot and just solid.

*Flounder Gigging*

Capt. Chris Cady worked them over wade gigging with guests of the Womack family while Capt. Pat Lester managed near limits by flounder boat. It looks like flounder gigging is moving into high gear. Pat reported lots of missed fish as well. These trips are a lot of fun and a great add-on to any bayfishing trip.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Instagram
Photo Gallery

*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------

